# BF 3 Grafik High Vs Ultra



## Insolvenzprofi (22. November 2011)

Endlich habe ich es alles hingekriegt, das ich nun Ultra zocken kann

Ich war doch erstaunt, das fast kein Unterschied zu High vorhanden ist, kann das? oder kommt mir das nur so vor?


Back to Karkand in 1080 HD, Geil

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vX-LyoESRDk


----------



## Herbboy (22. November 2011)

Nö, die Unterschiede sind gering und nur bei sehr genauem Hinsehen, oft nur bei einem direkten Screenshotvergleich zu merken. Daher sag ich ja auch immer: lasst euch nicht verrückt machen von wegen "ich will XY auf Ultra spielen, ansonsten ist mein PC doch scheisse!" oder "wieso nur 20FPS mit GTX 560 Ti auf Ultra und 16x AA und 32x AF ???"


----------



## 2ELI0 (28. November 2011)

Die Unterschiede zwischen maximaler Kantenglättung und nicht, merkt man nur mit der Lupe. Sogar auf mittleren Einstellungen sieht das Spiel "besser" aus als auf Konsole


----------



## Schisshase (28. November 2011)

Stimme meinen Vorrednern zu. Ultra sieht genauso aus wie High. Die wenigen unterschiede (welche gibts überhaupt?) bemerkt man im Eifer des Gefechts gar nicht. Ultra kostet aber gleich mal ~10 fps.


----------



## danoc (3. Dezember 2011)

wer mal lust hat zu testen klickt hier 

=X4V= | Battlefield 3 Clan | Star Wars Gilde |


----------



## PCBattlefield (3. Dezember 2011)

Man merkt nur den Leistungsunterschied D


----------



## danoc (3. Dezember 2011)

PCBattlefield schrieb:


> Man merkt nur den Leistungsunterschied D



wo wie ?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2011)

Er meint, dass man keinen Unterschied SIEHT, sondern nur einen MERKT, weil es auf Ultra langsamer läuft


----------



## danoc (3. Dezember 2011)

bei meinen settings sieht man schon sehr wohl einen unterschieht  und viel frames frisst es auch nicht, deshalb konnt ich das nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Ausserdem läuft es auch auf mittel und hoch sehr gut und sieht super aus


----------



## danoc (3. Dezember 2011)

für die die es interessiert, hier nochmal der link

FXAA Injektor Battlefield 3 bearbeitet. Bomben ergebniss


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2011)

Es geht um die standardmäßigen High vs Ultra-Modi und nicht um irgendwelche nachgemoddeten Grafikfeatures...


----------



## danoc (4. Dezember 2011)

naja immerhin sieht bei diesem setting die einstellung "hoch" locker aus wie ultra und dann ohne das zusätzlich viele fps weggehen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2011)

UNd mit dem Mod sieht dann "ultra" auch im normalen Spielfluss sichtbar besser aus als "hoch", oder wie?


Aber so oder so: die allermeisten spielen lieber ohne Mod, erst recht wenn der EVENTUELL im Multiplayer zu Ärger führen kann.


----------



## danoc (4. Dezember 2011)

"eventuell" ja 

bisher gab es keine probleme und wer interesse hat sich die grafik nochmals zu verschönern, der kann es ausprobieren


----------



## Schisshase (5. Dezember 2011)

@danoc
Hab deine kleine Mod gestern benutzt und 2x ist BF3 abgestürzt. Keine Ahnung obs jetzt daran lag, aber ich werds wieder ohne spielen. Sieht zwar schick aus, hab aber keine Lust alle 20 Minuten neu zu starten. Auf High und mit 8xAA find ichs auch schön.


----------



## Vordack (5. Dezember 2011)

danoc schrieb:


> naja immerhin sieht bei diesem setting die einstellung "hoch" locker aus wie ultra und dann ohne das zusätzlich viele fps weggehen.


 
Hihi, den Satz finde ich echt lustig wenn man bedenkt daß von vielen bestätigt wurde daß man zwischen hoch und Ultra die Unterschiede "mit der Lupe suchen muss."


----------



## los3r (5. Dezember 2011)

Mir sind auch kaum Unterschiede aufgefallen aber irgendwie muss man die Leute auch dazu kriegen in neue Hardware zu investieren


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2011)

Hast Du Aktien von Nvidia, oder warum? ^^


----------

